
Photographer Tracks Down People He Snapped in His Hometown Almost 40 Years Ago - nokicky
http://designyoutrust.com/2016/11/photographer-tracks-down-people-he-snapped-in-his-hometown-almost-40-years-ago-to-recreate-the-remarkable-images/
======
wtvanhest
Kind of off topic, but I found a book (around 60) original photos from US WWII
solders getting ready to go to the Pacific while stationed at pendleton and on
Hawaii. Some include identifying information like names. It occurred to me
that their family members may want some images.

Is there anyone aware of a place to upload them so that their family can find
them and downloadview them?

~~~
mc32
Flickr has on occasion been used for those purposes. Typically someone will
set-up a group with a specific purpose. Search for some groups, ask them some
questions. The users/members tend to be very helpful, in most cases.

~~~
wtvanhest
I wouldn't mind scanning it, but I just don't have the time to do the work to
search people out. I'll probably get them scanned and upload to Flickr, then
do a post on reddit wwii

------
mark_integerdsv
Interesting, a cursory scan through suggests that in groups of friends, the
men stay together whilst the women tend to have moved on/away from the group.

I wonder is this has to do with the communication styles of men and women
where men focus on shared experience whilst women focus on outwardly shared
communication (do things together as opposed to talk about things together.)

~~~
StefanKarpinski
I noticed that as well, but only in groups that are mainly men. I immediately
wondered if it was the effect of (unconscious, presumably) bias on the
photographer's part – i.e. that in a photo of a group of male friends, the
women are decorative or less essential somehow. Another explanation is that
the guys all knew each other well while they only knew the girls in the photos
in passing, making them harder to track down. But the photographer managed to
track down so many other people, that hardly seems to explain it.

~~~
lucozade
There's probably a form of survivor ship bias going on here.

From the text he took a lot of photos. If he advertised in local newspapers,
school/football club sites etc, he wouldn't need to find everyone. He'd just
need find someone who could get a quorum of the people from a particular
photo.

As such, it's probably more likely that he'd only find friends as he wouldn't
need to find the group, just an individual. If, for example, he had found one
of the girls but not a boy, chances are he wouldn't have taken the photo.

------
mtw
Interesting project! There are a few who seem to stay young (black hair or
shiny blond hair) and others who took a toll

Also sad to see the homeless people who were already homeless 40 years ago.

------
wh0rth
A friend of mine got married and realized after about 2 years that he and his
wife had known each other when they were kids. They found a picture of each
other playing on a playground from 25 years earlier. They weren't friends or
anything, but had certainly bumped into each other before.

------
0xmohit
This is simply incredible.

Apparently it has been captured in a book "REUNIONS" [0].

[0] [http://www.chrisporsz.com/the-books.html](http://www.chrisporsz.com/the-
books.html)

------
afoot
Such an interesting area for him to have done it in. I think the results in
say London or another big city would be quite different as it's not an areas
that has really thrived and people are much more likely to stay local.

------
caipre
This reminds me of the 7 Up Series
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Up_Series](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Up_Series)),
where the same people are interviewed every 7 years, starting about age 7. The
director of that series is unfortunately quite heavyhanded in the questions he
asks, but the project itself is quite interesting. Next episode will show in
2019, I believe.

------
mgkimsal
There's a bit more about the people in the pics here in this dailymail article

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3900776/Photographer...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3900776/Photographer-
tracks-people-snapped-hometown-40-YEARS-AGO-recreate-remarkable-images.html)

------
jaoued
Amazing. These are all pictures taken in the UK. Pity there is no picture
taken at a Fish&Chips with the then popular newspaper wrapper and then seeing
the equivalent 40 years later.

~~~
nsomaru
Its still done like that in South Africa. A fish chain here prints fake
newspaper onto their packaging which wraps the fish.

Colonial habits die hard ;)

------
Luc
Seems there's a bit of an overweight problem in that town, no?

~~~
nokicky
I don't think it's just that town, it's the world!

~~~
Cthulhu_
A sign that there's plenty, at least. The UK does have more of a weight issue
than other parts of the world though. I'd say it's mostly cultural, with beer
and relatively cheap yet bountiful food being the main culprits. Takeaway food
/ culture is another factor. I've always found the UK to be somewhere in
between the US and western Europe in a lot of cultural ways (wrt food, TV
adverts, etc)

